# SAS dating thread.



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

After watching this most interesting show, i just came to the realization there is no possible way any of us could ever hope to meet and date other people without seriously putting ourselves on the line, which i reckon is probably near nigh impossible for most us.

To be frank however, i'm sick and tired of living like this and just can't stand watching my life waist away and having everything taken away from me until nothing is left to justify my existence.

That said, i doubt any of us is ready to make a step as big as those guys (particularly considering we don't have guides to help us), and for this reason, i propose to start a dating training program among ourselves in order to get used to the idea.

It is my opinion that many of us here would probably feel more comfortable knowing the other person shares and understand our fears and won't judge us for our lack of confidence and other short comings.

What i'm proposing here is to meet each other for the specific purpose of training ourselves dealing with the opposite sex.

For this reason, i made a few rules to elucidate what i have in mind:

1) It must be a date, and we must meet in person. Chatting online kinda defeats the purpose and does nothing to eliminate our fears (to my experience). This isn't about a slow approach and getting comfortable over time. The whole idea is to challenge our fears head on and hopefully make a brake through. This whole thing may be just a primer, but the main idea still stands.

2) Non-committal, at least in the beginning. Whether you'd like to go on dating or develop a friendship instead, or whether you simply want to stop seeing each other, it is understood this is mainly a test. Therefore, there have to be no strings attached, and from the outset you need to prepare yourself to put an end to it if the other person doesn't want to go through anymore. This will also help with the feeling of rejection in case things don't work out.

3) Casual. Nothing fancy here. The idea is to meet and talk. The ideal meeting location would be public places, coffee shops and the like, or something that endorses some sort of open activity.

4) Chemistry. This may sound a little blunt, but there has to be some level of chemistry between us. For the most part we tend to feel anxiety 
only if there is some sort of connection, or attraction. If there are no stakes then the is no reason to feel nervous in the first place. If you decide you can't click with the other person you might as well end it, unless you want to develop a friendship or at any rate keep in good terms.

That's it i guess. Those are just guidelines to give you an idea of what i'm shooting for, nothing else.

Well, i guess i'm going start first, you can do the same in the course of this thread:

I'm 28 years old, male, caucasian. I'm originally from Italy, and i've only been living in this country for the past 7 years. Yes, i happen to have an accent . I make a modest living as an architectural engineer, and my interests are music (mostly classical), books (Kafka, Dostoevsky and Goethe are few of my favored writers) as well as movies (Federico Fellini being my favored movie director). I live in Elk Grove Village, Illinois. It would be great if we could meet within 30 miles of this area, as i'm absolutly terrified of driving long distances. Hopefully none of you live on the other side of the state. I know this is going to thin out my options, but i guess there's no harm in making an attempt. If none of you responds i'll have to try asking a non-SAer for a date, which is going to kill me but i suppose i have little choise on the matter. PM me if interested.

Well, there it goes. Your turn i guess.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I like this idea. As for the chemistry thing I don't even need that. I just need practice on talking to complete strangers of the opposite sex. 

I don't think it's necessary for me to describe myself in detail. I'm white 22 and male. I consider myself slim/athletic. I'd want to put myself in the most awkward position by making me hold a conversation so the date would consist of food in a restaurant and then some kind of activity afterwards; pool, air hockey, darts, bowling etc. 


Bay area CA.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, this thread really took off didn't it. :lol


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

give it time man. I also think this is a great idea. its a lot like the practice dating suggested for sufferers of love shyness. I've dated a bit but I think this could be a big breakthrough for those who haven't had exposure of that type. having said that I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring also ..

me, 24, mixed race and rediculously awesome. central nj but meeting in either city, philly/nyc would be ok.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

likewater said:


> give it time man. I also think this is a great idea. its a lot like the practice dating suggested for sufferers of love shyness. I've dated a bit but I think this could be a big breakthrough for those who haven't had exposure of that type. having said that I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring also ..
> 
> me, 24, mixed race and rediculously awesome. central nj but meeting in either city, philly/nyc would be ok.


I'm already in a relationship, but if you're looking for a friend in the area, I'm in Central Jersey too. Somerset, specifically. Hi!


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

good idea, but I doubt there's anyone else in Humboldt county.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Unfortunately there's nobody near me thats eligible. (I don't think)


----------



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

21 year old male in Arlington Heights, IL. Would love to meet up with people in the area.


B


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

ColdFury said:


> Unfortunately there's nobody near me thats eligible. (I don't think)


Same story here. There's SA'ers in ILL, but they are all up north.


----------



## WhaDaHeo (Sep 13, 2006)

*orange County*

blah


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

19 Year Old College Student. 5'9-180 lbs athletic build. Polish Ethnicity. I live in New Brunswick, Canada. I also live very close to the border, so any ladies in the area or surrounding area (Nova Scotia, and Maine) feel free to hit me up.


----------



## love_less (Oct 23, 2006)

*more info*

For others who found "Seduction School" a compelling and inspiring show:

The two "dating gurus" have a website. Here's the link.

http://www.charismaarts.com/


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Problem for me with this thread is that its 90% U.S people on here...ive seen a few aussies here and there, but they seem a lot younger, not that it really matters for the purpose of training I guess.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't care if I'm the only female doing this, but I'm going to do it. Well, I'm 18 and the name's Melissa. I'm Asian and I live in the Los Angeles area in California. Hmmm... I'm usually down for almost anything. Movies, video games, shows, record stores, you name it. I'd say 5'5" slender to average.


----------

